# Nuevo retroceso y mayor desprotección de los usuarios de la electricidad.



## capitanp (Ago 11, 2009)

Resoluciones ENRE 184/2009 y 336/2009.
Nuevo retroceso y mayor desprotección de los usuarios de la electricidad.


Preocupación de APSE por el intento de suspender la aplicación de un sistema seguro, económico y confiable que garantiza la seguridad eléctrica en el área metropolitana desde hace más de una década.



La Asociación para la Promoción de la Seguridad Eléctrica – APSE – informaciónrma que el Directorio del ENRE dictó la Res. 336/2009 por la que sustituye el “Reglamento para la conexión de nuevos suministros en instalaciones domiciliarias” establecido por su Res. 184/2009, desconociendo de este modo los reclamos y planteos fundados en la preocupación por la disminución del nivel de seguridad para los usuarios que APSE y otras Instituciones realizaran en estos cuatro meses. 

Luego de aguardar, paciente y prudentemente, que las autoridades del ENRE reflexionasen sobre la inconveniencia e inconsistencia de “dejar sin efecto” el sistema de registro y control aplicado exitosamente durante casi doce años, vemos con desazón la profundización de las deficiencias que apuntáramos por escrito y motivaran una reunión en la que se nos planteara que se formaría una Comisión Técnica para estudiar el asunto. Lejos de ello y nuevamente de manera sorpresiva e inconsulta, se persevera en tomar más distancia aún del único objetivo que se debería perseguir y que es el de la seguridad de los usuarios, lo que queda de manifiesto una vez más con el tratamiento dado al recurso administrativo presentado por APSE, el que se ha rechazado sin atender a sus fundamentos.  

En cumplimiento de sus objetivos institucionales y por todos los medios a su alcance, APSE continuará actuando en el terreno administrativo y legal para restituir, como mínimo, el nivel de seguridad que los usuarios de la electricidad tuvieran durante la vigencia de la Resolución ENRE 207/1995, además de poner en conocimiento de la sociedad esta situación de potencial desprotección en la que este nuevo marco legal del ENRE la ha colocado, de manera que quienes  tengan responsabilidades en la materia puedan tomar las acciones  que consideren necesarias.

Ratificando su compromiso de continuar trabajando por el uso racional y seguro de la electricidad, APSE empeñará sus mejores esfuerzos en el aprovechamiento de la amplificadora experiencia adquirida durante la gestión del sistema de registro y control de las declaraciones de conformidad de las instalaciones eléctricas en inmuebles del área metropolitana, promoviendo en todos los estamentos públicos y privados los mecanismos técnica, económica y socialmente más idóneos para garantizar un adecuado nivel de seguridad individual de las personas y de los bienes, así como también, a nivel agregado, la seguridad pública.


Ciudad de Buenos Aires, 29 de julio de 2009.-



http://www.apse.org.ar/


http://www.apse.org.ar/iha/ai0905.doc


ENRE 184/2009 
http://www.enre.gov.ar/web/bibliotd.NSF/0/54bac41a6115e3e98325758400689b56?OpenDocument

ENRE 0336/2009
http://www.enre.gov.ar/web/bibliotd...9c68301ac2bacab983257601004b0072?OpenDocument


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2009)

hola capitanp

este tema es un tema en el cual estoy bastante "sumergido" 
te contare:

por un lado si, da miedo lo que hace el enre y el gobierno nacional argentino (si, todo con minusculas).
principalmente por que ha demostrado que se mueve en un interes que no tiene nada que ver con los Argentinos.



pero por otro lado :
este asunto les ha dejado sin trabajo a lo que se llama o llamaba electricistas idoneos, los cuales antes se llamaban matriculados hasta que lso tecnicos que si son matriculados no les permiteron mas eso.
te contare algo sorprendente :
un tecnico en electronica casi no tiene incumbencias en electricidad.
un tecnico en electronica que tuvo en el taller mediciones no puede medir una puesta a tierra.
y luego converasas con electricos tecnicos o idoneos y no saben ni donde tienen el cerebro.

en fin, para mi es UN PUTERIO , por un lado que se jodan todos los electricistas y idoneos que le sperjudica por que siempre fueron terriblemente egoistas, pero como ahora les tocan a ellos que se acostumbraron a lo que tenian ponen el grito en el cielo.

te dire mas:
suelen escudarse en que "es en beneficio de el usuario " y en verdad es en su conveniencia.

te aseguro que es UN ASCO.
es un tema de el mercado electrico y LA ELECTRICIDAD en lo que se refiere a esto es un asco, si en el foro este se abre una seccion de ELECTRICIDAD te aseguro que se va a la miercoles todo el foro, por que es un ambiente totalmente distinto a este .
apse , acyede, iha, copime , copitec, cadime ...etc...etc..etc... y todos cobrando y repartiendo titulos que no son legales y dando cursos pagos y cobrando certificados .........¿en bien del usuario ?   
aqui los electronicos te aseguro que es otro mundo y mucho mejor, por muchos motivos.


ya te digo, es un tema muy complejo.
si fuese solo el tema de la ley que se derogo te digo que se jodan lso que trabajaban haciendo DCIs y todo eso.
pero en el contexto Argentino que se esta dando seguro que sera para mal.


un tema muy complicado, es una mezcla de novelas baratas y ladrones de oficina.............


----------



## capitanp (Ago 11, 2009)

si fernandob tenes toda la razon con los electricistas idoneos, pero la discusion de este post no es si un electricista es capaz porque al fin y al cabo sus trabajos eran supervisados por un inspector que era el que daba un visto bueno al DCI (Declaración de Conformidad de la Instalación)

De lo que querría tratar es como por ciertos intereses el ENRE (que nos debe proteger a nos los usuarios) baja el nivel de seguridad de una instalacion domiciliaria, permitiendo que no se controle el estado general de una instalacion electrica.

Ahora las empresas distribuidoras deben hacer sus propias inspecciones si pero solo hasta el primer seccionador despues de ahi el usuario puede hacer su instalacion con alambre de fardo enrollado en maderitas que no pasa nada o poner seccionadores de 100A por las dudas que si salte o puentear el disyuntor diferencial porque  se pasa todo el dia saltando

si esto no es un retroceso que es?

esta hora en la que van a volver a aparecer esos electricistas chapuceros que te ponian la moneda en el habitáculo de los fusible, que colocan interruptores termomagneticos de un valor excesivamente mas grande que el admitido por el conductor, que utilizan tomas sin puesta a tierra.

Vos decime cuanto hace que no se habla de una electrocución en un domicilio o un incendio por causas de fallas en la instalacion.


saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2009)

de nuevo  es un tema largo.

el enre tiene sus intereses (que no comprendo ) pero los que estaban antes como te mencione tambien , desde los colegios hasta los tecnicos, en un ambiente asi de poca honestidad y union es donde se da lo que se dio:
que un organismo de sopeton dejo a todo "culo para arriba" .
asi se dan cuenta loque decia martin fierro :
que si entre ellos se pelean los devoran los de afuera.

hasta hace poco las reglamentaciones te exigian cosas ridiculas, como ser que pasabas a otra categoria por haber colocado vos muchas bocas.
o desparramar a un monton de idoneos que no saben de verdad y darles un libro (reglamentaciones).
en fin, algo (para mi) , mal.
o cobrar un monton por verificar una medicion de tierra.

ves un monton de organismos y todos se pelean entre si por una tajada, hay cosas de este lio que empezaron cuando el SUTHER empezo a dar cursos y dar titulos de electricistas matriculados a los encargados, ahi comenzo a revolverse todo.

si de verdad les hubiese interesado la educacion y la seguridad no se habria convertido en el puterio que era.

ahora bien, si vamos a hablar de LA SEGURIDAD , estoy muy de acuerdo con vos.
siempre es mejor conservar lo bueno que se logro, en el mejor de los casos pulir lo malo que hacer lo que se hizo:
se tiro todo al tacho y se deja lo minimo, encima se le da el poder de control a las empresas que son monopolicas y abusivas..

y mas en este ambiente.

la seguridad ?
a los dirigentes actuales NO les importa en lo mas minimo, mira por ejemplo el tema de la electricidad o el gas:
cada uno esta abocado a sus propios intereses y a robar lo que puede.
si la gente se muere de frio no les importa.

pero como te digo , es un problema bastante generalizado, tengo amistades en el ambiente educativo y te aseguro que es todo igual:
si tuviese que hacer una curva explicando como vamos como pais te diria que estamos llegando al valor de ruptura de el zener...........y creo que no hay Rz .
me explico ?

el tema de los accidentes es verdad, igual ya habia muy pocos si lso comparas con cualquier otra cosa.
pero mira varias cosas:

si la gente estainformadahace las cosas.
si la gente tiene $$ hace las cosas.
si hay gente responsable y que sabe en el gremio las cosas se hacen bien .

en fin.

todo un tema.

pero si, lo que vos planteas es asi:
por que quienes hicieron esto No lo hicieron en lo mas minimo pensando en  la gente .


----------

